# Bin der Neue!



## SnoopX (29 Sep. 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Bin der Neue hier, heisse Daniel und komme aus dem Kreis Heinsberg (zwischen Aachen und Mönchengladbach)
Hoffe ich finde ich einige schöne Bilder. Sieht auf den 1. Blick sehr vielversprechend aus!:thumbup:


----------



## Katzun (29 Sep. 2008)

bin mir sicher das du ne menge schöner bilder finden wirst

wünsche dir viel spaß bei uns!


----------



## Muli (29 Sep. 2008)

Auch von mir viel Spaß an Board und das Bedanken und Antworten bitte nicht vergessen


----------



## Tokko (29 Sep. 2008)

bei uns SnoopX.

Endlich mal jemand der aus meiner "Ecke" kommt.

Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß hier bei uns. An Bildern sollte es nicht mangeln.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko aus M.Gladbach


----------



## saviola (29 Sep. 2008)

Herzlich Willkommen und viel Spass im Forum.


----------



## mark lutz (1 Okt. 2008)

herzlich willkommen und viel spass beim stöbern


----------



## maierchen (3 Okt. 2008)

Tja dann mal viel Spaß beim suchen,und herzlich willkommen hier!


----------

